# rear cover plate on glock 20 not fitting flush!!!!



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

I recently purchased a rear cover plate for my glock 20 from lone wolf.i have assembeled it numerous times and it just will not sit exactly flush with the slide.it is very slightly raised where if you run your finger over it you can feel it.is this normal? is this safe? when I put the rear cover plate on it snaps into place,but It just will not sit flush.any advice on this matter will be greatly appreciated.i plan on shooting the gun tomorrow 10/11/13


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

How does the factory's plastic slide cover fit; is it flush; or does it stick up too?

Anyway, as long as the slide cover continues to lock in place; AND you still need to press inward (or, 'downward') on the internal _spacer sleeve_ in order to release the slide cover, everything should still be fine.

One other thing: That little, 'U' shaped compression spring in the upper right-hand corner of the slide cover - Does it ride inside the slide cover's retention channel in the way that it should?

If all these things are correct then the fact that the, 'face' of the slide cover, itself, isn't quite flush with the back of the slide really shouldn't matter.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

*rear cover plate.*



Glock Doctor said:


> How does the factory's plastic slide cover fit; is it flush; or does it stick up too?
> 
> Anyway, as long as the slide cover continues to lock in place; AND you still need to press inward (or, 'downward') on the internal channel liner in order to release the slide cover, everything should still be fine.
> 
> ...


the factory rear cover plate fits flush.everything else appears to be the way it should.i appreciate the info,thank you glock doctor.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's some of mine:

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/703/pvgm.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/46/dz3b.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/801/nc2g.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/703/kum1.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/36/83b9.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/20/ktq8.jpg

If the one you've got doesn't fit as well then I'd just send it back.


----------

